# Ford 2000 or 3000? Or a mix?



## scottmccant (Jun 20, 2013)

I have managed to pull the following numbers off of a tractor I bought that is physically labeled as a Ford 2000 model...but trying to confirm the year and such...but having trouble deciphering the code. Can someone assist? I have the following data:

5C020C
C115
A102-905


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

The "A" prefix to serial number (A102-905) indicates your tractor was made in Antwerp, Belgium. European factories used a different coding system than the US, and are difficult to interpret.

Where did you find these numbers? There is a flat spot above and behind the starter that usually has the serial number, model number, and production code. Check the same flat spot on the left side, as the European factories sometimes stamped the model number on that side. 

One easy way to identify a 2000 as opposed to a 3000, is to look just behind the top link rocker on the three point system. If the large coil spring is open, it is a 2000. If enclosed, it's a 3000. See attached diagram. An open spring (item #52) is a Ford 2000. A spring with a housing (item #56) is a Ford 3000. 

Also, the 2000 has round rear axle housings (trumpets) where the 3000's are square. 

Of course, you may have a mixture. Very common with these old tractors. We call them "mutts". There's nothing wrong with a mutt - I've got one!!


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

If you will post the numbers on the flat spot above and behind the starter on your tractor, we will try to interpret them. Normally, this flat spot has the serial number, model number, and production code.

Also check the same flat spot on the left side, as the European factories sometimes stamped the model number on that side.


----------



## smith77 (Aug 4, 2013)

Same Problem, My # are 5J1C, C115397, 31028C


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Your numbers are easy (Made in USA)

Mfg. Code 5J1C:
5 = 1965
J1 = September 1st.
C = Evening shift

Model 31028C:
3 = 3000
10 = Agricultural All Purpose
2 = Gas Engine
8 = ????? (there is no 8 code - maybe a 3 = Live PTO)
C = 8 Speed Transmission

Serial number C115397:
C = Made in USA
115397 = Consistent with a September, 1965 manufacture.


----------



## smith77 (Aug 4, 2013)

thanks for the help!


----------

